# One filter to rule them all.....



## RobD213 (Mar 2, 2006)

Ok, I have two tanks at the moment both of which have been running for five years or so. I have got to the point where I am looking for more minimal maintenance on the tanks as I am finding less and less time with work, I want to enjoy the tanks, not spend all my time maintaining them.

I currently have two Eheim 2217 Classics on the 150 gal and an Eheim 2215 Classic on the 50 gal. Both tanks have excellent water quality and healthy fish with the current turn over I have,.

However, I hate these filters as they are fiddly, cheaply made and impossible to prime. So i am planning to replace these.

I am also considering what I know will be seen as a controversial move here and just having the one (albeit more powerful) filter on the big tank as well as the small.

Which filters would people recomend? Im currently considering the Rena, Tetratec and Fluval brands. I also like the idea of having the heater in the filter (or maybe a Hydor inline heater).

Thoughts please.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

sump would be your best bet for the big tank, but they take a lot of time to get going and can be a pain if you don't know what you're doing

An FX5 would also be a good bet

AC110's for 50 gallon... really easy to set-up and keep running. If you think Eheims are a problem I would stay away from rena, tetratec, and fluval (except the fx5 perhaps)

These are all I can think of right now, hope they help


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

actualy the fx5 would be harder to maintain than the rena and tetratec, both are light enough when full to move, both have a single lever for a quick shut off and release, bother are basket style canisters. that all makes them probably the quickest and easiest canisters to maintain. eheims has more steps and loose media, fx5's not only have more steps but must be drained before moved.

granted eheims are better made and more reliable and great filter. but i love my rena and would always suggest one. fx5's seem to be great if you want a massive filter. but in no way could an fx5 or eheim be easier to maintain.

what do you do to have to prime your filters every time? if you leave the hoses full of water in the tank, they should self prime, thats how most canisters reprime themselves.

the only filters i would even consider suggesting to filter a 6 foot tank by itself would be an fx5, eheim pro 3, or sump


----------



## emptyhead (Apr 16, 2007)

I currently run an FX5 on each of the 150g tanks that I maintain. I have run them for 2 years. I clean them 3 or 4 times a year and have had zero problems.

They are heavy when full, but I am able to lift them and carry them to the sink. They do have a drain valve that you can attach a hose to if you want to drain them into a bucket first.

I also use them for water changes - attaching the output to the python for easier water changes.

One issue is that they are large and may not fit in your stand - check the measurements first.

I also run a couple of smaller Fluval filters - a 305 and a 405 on a couple of 55g tanks - again - zero problems with the filters.

If your priority is less tank maintenance and you can spend the money, I suggest that you run two FX5's on your 150 and two 405's on your 50. Unless you opt for sump filters.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

The Fx5's are heavy but don't *HAVE* to be drained before moving. With that being said I am very happy with my FX5.


----------



## Hanafuda (Mar 31, 2010)

Your post is one of the only flat-out negative impressions I've ever read about the Eheim Classics. Why do you say it's impossible to prime? Do you have the quick disconnect valves? I guess if I had an Eheim classic so old it didn't come with the valves I might want to upgrade since buying the valves alone is pricey. But if you've got the valves priming the can should be a piece of cake, and only need doing once unless you decide its time to run a brush through your hoses. I described a procedure for doing so in this thread ... http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=213013 ... does that not work for you?


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

see the videos of the fx5 make it seem like it has to be drained, whether it's too heavy, or it hurts the filter to be lifted with the weight (did you ever consider that?)

i wondered the same thing about the valves, if you have the valves it makes cleaning an eheim considerably easier

i clean all of my filters monthly, it's better for the tank, less waste sitting in the system decaying and causing nitrates to rise. i don't own a canister to be lazy (not saying you are) but i can probably have an xp3 back up and running before you can get the fx5's lid off, there are just simply less steps in the process, and all the latches and releases are quicker to handle.

my point is that the rena and tetratec/c-series are probably the easiest filters to service, *cichlidfeesh*'s statement was quite off and inaccurate. but I won't argue against the quality of the others, and wouldn't suggest a single rena for a 6 foot tank


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

Sorry, I don't have any idea about the easiness of a FX5, but for that large of a tank with only one filter I can't really recommend anything else (other than a sump). I was arguing quality and reliability of eheims compared to the others, IMO they will cause less problems and therefore be easier to use.


----------



## krfhsf (Dec 25, 2008)

Ehiem classic's are a pain. A xp3 could be cleand in 1/2 the time. With a much more easy prime. I would have a massive w/d on any tank I run. For what ever my opinion is worth.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Eheim 2260 is the best filter on the market. I have the fluvals also and they are no match for the Eheims. Eheim also use superior filter media. The Fluvals use sponges which will not last 10-15years like the media in the Eheims. I would admit the 2215 and 2217 you have to watch the clamps to make sure they do not fall off (at least on mine). But if you do not want the 2217's PM me I will take them off your hands.


----------



## whitedevil13 (Apr 28, 2010)

My eheim Pro 3 2080 is a pain to prime too, but do you fill the hoses with water before you start priming it? I didnt and realized to remove the caps and fill those hoses with water, one push of the prime button sent it into filtration mode.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

RobD213 said:


> I hate these filters as they are fiddly, cheaply made and impossible to prime. So i am planning to replace these.


It's all in the eye of the beholder, of course, but despite 30 years in the aquarium hobby, I have never found a better made filter than the Eheim classic series. That said, I would recommend a 2260 for your 150G and a 2217 for your 50G. That would allow for longer intervals between filter maintenance. The 2260 has three times the filter volume of the 2217, which means it will take three times as long for this monster to fill up with gunk, and you only have to open one filter.

I have a hunch that your main problem is not with the filters themselves, but with how to use them to get the best possible service out of them. Here are my recommendations on that subject.

Greetings

Frank


----------



## Malawi Mac (Aug 20, 2004)

RobD213 said:


> However, I hate these filters as they are fiddly, cheaply made and impossible to prime. So i am planning to replace these.


Wow. I think that's the first time I've ever heard anyone describe Eheim filters as "cheaply made."


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

I said it but if you do not want to listen to me there is another hobbyist with 30years experience telling you that Eheims are the best.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Sumps are the most complicated to set up but are the easiest to maintain...

It is terrible advice to suggest someone clean their filter only once ever few months... physical waste left int he system biodegrades increasing the ammonia/nitrite which inturns increases the nitrates makign larger or more frequent water changes necessary.

Thus less filter maintenance results in more water changes... which sort of defeats the purpose doesn't it?

A well designed sump is quick and simple to clean... hides evaporation loss... allows for ample filtration... can house plants which reduce pollutants resulting in fewer water changes... etc, etc...

If a big fat canister is still your choice, check out pressurized pond filters such as the BioForce 2000. For the same price as an FX5 you can set yoruself up with almost double the media capacity at over double the flow rate...


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Toby you do have somewhat of a point. But what you are forgetting is how the biological cycle works which helps in converting amonia and nitrite. Also those canister are not set up to be opened every 2-3 months. I clean my Eheim 2260's every 6 months. But the best way for me to show you how my fish are is to provide a photo. I think you would be impressed.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

*smitty*
his whole point was that as a result of the biological cycle, you have higher nitrates because of high waste build up. there is no way you keep your nitrates as low as me without having to do a lot more water changes than me

you're missing the point


----------



## kabuto (Mar 9, 2007)

Toby_H said:


> If a big fat canister is still your choice, check out pressurized pond filters such as the BioForce 2000. For the same price as an FX5 you can set yoruself up with almost double the media capacity at over double the flow rate...


but might be noisier?


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

I do 50pct water changes evert 10 days! One water change will consist of me cleaning just my gravel. The next water change I will clean just my filters (not the canister ones, I do those every 6 months) The filters that I clean are the Aquaclear 110 power filters. I have 2 on my 75gal; 3 on my 150 and 180 gal.

But if what you guys do work for you then more power too you. My set up works great for me. Currently I have about 600 dovi fry in my 180, and about 800 managuense fry in my 150.


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

I am also of the belief of cleaning the cans only when necessary. Meaning when the flow drops off, and that is usually because the tubes are getting fouled. As long as my water collumn is clear my stock is colorful and healthy and the ubiquitous dozen or so unplanned fry are scootin around I am not changing a thing. Never open a can in less than 4 months on any of my eheims and twice a year is about as long as I can get without having to clear the tubes. I am not saying that since I can go three weeks w/ out a WC and still have trAtes under 20 ppm that my cans are not trAte factories, just 'sayin I only clean them when it is necessary. Doing a weekly WC is something we all should do weather we open our cans as often as we brush our teeth or not.

My trAtes do not rise above 10 ppm, and I fertilize twice a week. If one feels the need to open their can once a month or more often makes no nevermind to me, whatever rings yer bell I say. That holier than thou attitude is rather childish. Clean yer cans as often as they need to be, proper maintenance is the key to a long lived and healthy tank community.

I find this hobby refreshing and interesting, when it stops being that I'll move on.


----------



## RaizedWICKED (Feb 10, 2010)

> It is terrible advice to suggest someone clean their filter only once ever few months... physical waste left int he system biodegrades increasing the ammonia/nitrite which inturns increases the nitrates makign larger or more frequent water changes necessary.


I was told when i pruchased my very first canister filter (eheim 2028 ProII) to only clean it once every 6 months.

bad advice? YES IT WAS.. after 4 months I cleaned it and it was a mess. I read on a fish forum that it should be cleaned every month. I crack them open every 2 weeks, just to see if the filter floss is brown, or if there is **** in the water floating.

So mine are cleaned when needed. But I am constantly checking them.

I had a sump, loved it, cheap to construct and if built correctly extremely efficient. Sadly I had to dismantle it, my wife could not stand the noise of falling water. 

eventually i will have another, but it will be housed in my laundry room direclty behind my tank. Just need to make some room.. 

RW


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

I find it odd that some people recommend such infrequent filter cleanings. Anything in the filter is still in the tank. When a filter starts to plug up, it's efficiency drops off as the solids are reduced by bacteria which compete for available oxygen with the nitrifying bacteria. I also have to wonder about a properly sized filter that doesn't get plugged quickly; I would suspect poor efficiency.


----------



## RaizedWICKED (Feb 10, 2010)

BillD said:


> I find it odd that some people recommend such infrequent filter cleanings. Anything in the filter is still in the tank. When a filter starts to plug up, it's efficiency drops off as the solids are reduced by bacteria which compete for available oxygen with the nitrifying bacteria. I also have to wonder about a properly sized filter that doesn't get plugged quickly; I would suspect poor efficiency.


IMO there really is no set time frame to clean a filter, and no one can tell you a set time to clean them as there are different variables at play, for example: the stocking level of a tank, the amount the fish are fed, the amount of food not eaten, amount of water changed and frequency of water changes.....the list goes on...

IMO some could get away with filter cleanings every 2-3 months and some would need to clean their filters bi-weekly.

I have tested this to a small degree, I left a filter run for 3 months without cleaning it, after 3 months opened the filter and the filter floss was still pretty much white (it was off white) no gunk in the filter at all, this was on a 45g tank running a eheim 2026 with a prefilter sponge opn the intake and stocking was 3x keyhole cichlids and 6x gouramis, fed every second day.

I did take precautions and did regular 50% water changes and tested the water before the water changes, I just didn't clean the filter. Water parameters maintained safe levels ammonia was 0 and nitrates did not rise above 20ppm

and after 3 months when I could not take it anymore  I did clean the filter. I should have let it go longer to see, but could not bring myself to do so.

I would say my filter is efficient and would not require monthly maintenance. I do anyway. 

Letting a filter run for 6 months is a stretch and is bad advice. But to have people preach about when they clean their filters and feel that this is how it should be done, is not any better in the advice department.

testing the water is a sure fire way to determine a filter cleaning, as well as the obvious, water changes. If the filter is not working to its full potential a water test would certainly be able to tell us that, also if the flow has diminished with the filter, but I have never encountered decrease in flow due to filters being gunked up...

Just my .02 

RW


----------



## RobD213 (Mar 2, 2006)

To those of you that have offered advice, thanks.

I didnt try to create a debate about how often a canister should be cleaned - although the trains of though are interesting (and in places somewhat typical of this forum). The question was which single canister would you use on this particular tank. If you are interested, I clean my two canister approx every 2 months and have no water issues.

To answer some of your questions;

I do have the quick release hoses. I find them fiddly and they fall of easily letting water flow everywhere (yes they are connected properly). I also often get the problem where I set everything up again, plug it in and the impellor simply doesnt move. I then have to break it all down, start again, and put it together hoping that this time the impeller will work.

I am still of the opinion that the eheim classic is not a great filter, incredibly basic and not that good for value. A pain to clean as it has no basket and is very very limited with how much and the type of media it can contain easily. I accept it may not be "cheaply made" as I originally said, but its not well made for what it costs and the equivalent other brands for the money.

I will also say again that my water levels have been fine for 5 years with this setup which turns over approx 900 lph. Therefore the single filters I have been considering offering 1500-1700 lph should be even better. I dont think a FX5 is warranted. I also cant fit it under the tank. I known that most people here love to massively overfilter their tanks (then boast about it and critisise others for not doing the same) but I have adequate filteation at the moment, as evidenced by my water quality, and whilst i do plan to increase it, I dont think that something like an FXP5 or two 405's are warranted.

I have neither the time nor the interest or the willing ness to commit the money that a sump will require.

In passing, I find it quite odd the way people will ardently defend a filter manufacturer! Its just a personal thing for me, I dont really like eheim!

And lastly I am in the UK and we just do not really have / use HOB filters here.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## RaizedWICKED (Feb 10, 2010)

RobD213 said:


> Ok, I have two tanks at the moment both of which have been running for five years or so. I have got to the point where I am looking for more minimal maintenance on the tanks as I am finding less and less time with work, I want to enjoy the tanks, not spend all my time maintaining them.
> 
> I currently have two Eheim 2217 Classics on the 150 gal and an Eheim 2215 Classic on the 50 gal. Both tanks have excellent water quality and healthy fish with the current turn over I have,.
> 
> ...


apologies Rob.. I can only speak for myself but, I lose focus at times...  and forget what the post is about in the first place. 

with respect to filter recommendations.... I see you dislike eheim....tsk tsk.. :lol:

I have heard positive feed back on the rena, penn-plax cascades and marineland , I heard/read alot of negative feedback on the fluval canisters, with the exception of the FX5 which does get negative feedback, but also alot of positive as well.

I would get several smaller ones for your 150g for example 2x cascade 1200 rated for aquariums up to 150g or 2x marineland c360 rated for aquariums up to 100g and for the 50g 1x cascade 1000 rated for aquariums up to 100g or 1x marineland c360

Good luck..

RW


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

RobD213 said:


> .... I find it quite odd the way people will ardently defend a filter manufacturer! Its just a personal thing for me, I don't really like eheim!....


 If its a personal thing for you, its obviously a personal thing for them also!.... :lol: :wink:

Rob, from your description of your current setup, it seems to me it is already quite ideal. I don't really think you'll be able to "lower" your maintenance schedule by changing filter brands.

I was going to mention sump as I was reading the posts, but your last post clearly stated your view on them.

HOB's were mentioned, which usually are considerably easier to maintain then canisters. But, you mentioned they weren't available/popular(?) in the UK.

I think, amidst the jabberwocky on canister brands, you've been given some pretty good leads. I'd suggest either trying HOB's, or choosing a new brand of canisters of equal (but not lesser) output and hope for the best...

Best of luck! :thumb:


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

I got a tetratech canister and it' the most noizy of the canisters I have ever had, I moved the tank to a room thats hardly ever being used. At some point I will prolly change it to a Eheim or AM-Top Canister


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I am on the same quest.

I was running 2 Eheim Professional II series canisters on my 8 year old 150 gallon tank. However, the water still wasn't as clear as I wished. I have a large pleco and 6 geophagus which keep the sand churned. I added an Emperor 400 to increase the flow. This seems to help. However, sand keeps getting in the filter and I have to replace it because of the noise.

One of my 8 year old Eheims started leaking from the priming button, so I hoped that a new Fluval G6 would replace one Eheim canister and the Emperor 400. However, the G6 prefilter clogs before the week is over and the flow slows to a trickle.

If the Emperor gets any louder, I may try an Eheim 2260 or one of the new Professional III series.

Overall, I am content with the quality of the Eheims. Sometimes I have trouble priming, plus the o-rings leak after several years and have to be replaced.

In retrospect, I wish that I had investigated a drilled tank with a sump.

Mike


----------

